# Colins's



## Stosta (2/12/15)

Hey Guys, 

So I managed to pick this up from Takealot today, was wondering;

a) If anyone has tried them?
b) Why they were so cheap?

I got a 10 x 10ml mixed pack for R129.00! I see they have since taken it off the site, maybe just a pricing error?


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/15)

Nope, made in Poland, guess you have to take one for the team and be the guinea pig tester. 
Thats pretty much a sample pack size hence the good price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (2/12/15)

You get what you pay for


----------



## Stosta (2/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, made in Poland, guess you have to take one for the team and be the guinea pig tester.
> Thats pretty much a sample pack size hence the good price.


Will update this after I open some up!


----------



## Stosta (2/12/15)

Vapington said:


> You get what you pay for


That's what I'm worried about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (2/12/15)

Dolly Varden to the rescue...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

